# DVD-ROM/RW showing up as DVD-RAM drive...



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't know what a DVD-RAM drive is for, but for some reason my computer recognizes my DVD-ROM as one. Anyone know why this might be? I have a PC DVD game in there right now but it says "Please insert disk."


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

"Currently there are three competing technologies for rewritable DVDs: DVD-RAM, DVD+RW and DVD-RW. DVD-RAM is considered a highly reliable format, as the discs have built-in error control and a defect management system. Therefore, DVD-RAM is perceived to be better than the other DVD technologies for traditional computer usage tasks such as general data storage, backup and archival, though the Mt. Rainier standard for DVD+RW somewhat lessens the DVD-RAM format's perceived advantage."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-RAM


----------



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

so how do i get it to show up as a normal drive, i dont think it's suppose to be a dvd-ram drive, it just shows up like that in my computer


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

This is not abnormal, it is what the computer sees it as and all 3 will all perform the same function.


----------



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

hm... well it won't let me play hellgate london on it or just play a dvd movie.


----------



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

could this be a driver problem? I just tried flashing the drive with this update for my drive ( Optiarc DVD RW 7170-A ).


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Drivers are basic to Windows. You could check the drive maker site for firmware updates, but I would bet it's a codec problem. What program are you using to play a dvd? What operating system?


----------



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

It's just whenever I put in any dvd, the drive tells me there isn't anything in there (auto-run doesn't even play anything). Where can I download codec updates?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

brooks2 said:


> It's just whenever I put in any dvd, the drive tells me there isn't anything in there (auto-run doesn't even play anything). Where can I download codec updates?


You have to tell me operating system before I can answer you. That's why I asked in the last post.


----------



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh sorry lol, it's windows xp x64 sp2


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

brooks2 said:


> Oh sorry lol, it's windows xp x64 sp2


Go here:

http://www.codecguide.com/klcp_64bit.htm


----------



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

It's not that I have a problem playing a DVD, I think it's more of a problem with my computer detecting the right hardware. It says it's a DVD-RAM ( G: ) drive, but under properties it says: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7170A. Everytime I put anything in the drive it just says "Please insert disk" but there is a disk in there, it just doesn't seem to read it or something (not a video game, a dvd, or any other cds). But, when I right click on it and select eject it opens the right drive and does it instantly.

It's just that when it goes to read it, it will not respond for a while then prompt me with "Please insert disk into G: "

Should I just get a different burner?


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

is it making any weard clicking noises while reading the disk


----------



## brooks2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't hear any noises from it, but that could be because my fans are too loud in my case. But, the light keeps blinking when I try to use it, like the light will keep blinking for a few minutes after I put something in it.


----------

